# 2745 massey reverse is out



## beanfarmer (Jan 1, 2011)

i got a 2745 massey ferguson does anyone have any good ideas when the reverse goes out every other gear works great


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually in a manual trans 1st and reverse are the same gear - only real way to find out is to open up the trans and do some exploring.


----------



## beanfarmer (Jan 1, 2011)

im getting ready to tear into it i was reading another post about a 2705 with the reverse is out and they was saying there was an oring in the clutch pack that could be bad and i was wondering if mine was the same


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

if you have 24 speed you may need the complete oring pack while it is apart.


----------

